# japanese akitas



## dhanson (May 21, 2009)

hi thinking about getting an akita pup in the next couple of months.just after abit of info on them.how much they eat,how much they malt etc.i know they need lots of exercise and you need to let them know your boss as a pup otherwise when they are older they wont listen to you.

also can i have pics of the different breed/coloured akitas with the correct names.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

my best advice, would be to contact as many akita breeders as you can, and go and see their dogs. Pop along to a few dog shows, speak to owners/breeders.

You dont need to "let them know who is boss as a pup" you just need to firm, but kind with your handling and be confident that you know how to go about teaching it what you expect, and loads of socialising


----------



## woma man (Jan 11, 2010)

*akita*

i have keept them for years. they are very loyal to ther owners and some can be a joy to have the only prob i have found is if you have another dog and it wants to be boss it never will be akitas in full cry are not to be messed with if you get a pup thats the best choice.i am not saying they dont get on with other dogs they will as long as other dog noes who the master is you shoul feed your puppy 3 small meals a day till about 6 months yes they do malt twice a year and they love lots of walks have you got kids aswell


----------



## dhanson (May 21, 2009)

just to be clear when i said let it know whos boss i didnt meen beat it.just let it know when its done something wrong like any other pup.

no i dont have kids but i have alot of family get togethers.also i can bring the pup to work with me.

what is the name for an akita of this colour?


----------



## woma man (Jan 11, 2010)

she is a long haired akita like a bear black and white you will be fine as long as you put effort in are you having her or him in or outside just make sure your garden is escape proof as they are clever and will get out and you dont want that best dogs i have ever had just watch that new film hachico


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Akita's do not need alot of exercise? I would wait awhile as they are thinking of adding them to the dangerous dog act. In the while time do as much research as possible contact some breeders. I spoke to some breeders of the japanese inu akita and the American akita at crufts they were both very helpful: victory:


----------



## dhanson (May 21, 2009)

just had a look at long haired akitas and i dont think that one i posted is a long haired.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

dhanson said:


> just to be clear when i said let it know whos boss i didnt meen beat it.just let it know when its done something wrong like any other pup.
> 
> no i dont have kids but i have alot of family get togethers.also i can bring the pup to work with me.
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

purpleskyes said:


> I would wait awhile as they are thinking of adding them to the dangerous dog act.


Are they viewing both the American Akita and the Japanese Akita-inu as one ?.Or is it just the American Akita there adding.

Coz the Japanese Akita-inu is tiny compaired to the American Akita.

America Akita.









Japanese Akita-inu.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

gazz said:


> Are they viewing both the American Akita and the Japanese Akita-inu as one ?.Or is it just the American Akita there adding.
> 
> Coz the Japanese Akita-inu is tiny compaired to the American Akita.
> 
> ...


They have just said Japanese Akita I dont think they know the difference. I wouldnt say they were tiny at all the 2 Japanese inu's I seen at crufts were bigger than the American Akitas there I was shocked as I always thought they the much smaller breed.

This boy was huge and the girl laying on the floor is only 7months old


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

purpleskyes said:


> This boy was huge and the girl laying on the floor is only 7months old
> 
> [URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs398.snc3/24212_10150146838370607_515635606_11509024_6117333_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


I was refering to mass rather that hight.American Akitas have a bigger over all build.

Sorry it's only a little picture.

American Akita the first dog on the left.
Japanese Akita-uni second dog along.









You can see the America has a bigger over all build.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

wonder how many more of these threads will pop up becuase of that new film.:whistling2:

like others have said they need a firm strong handler imo i would not get an akita as a first dog but thats just me.
if you have other dogs a puppy would be a must as it would be very,very difficult to introduce an akita to a household with an existing dog.
once you get your puppy,socialise,socialise and more socialising.
i prefer the lil inu akitas beautiful:flrt:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

dhanson said:


> hi thinking about getting an akita pup in the next couple of months.just after abit of info on them.how much they eat,how much they malt etc.i know they need lots of exercise and you need to let them know your boss as a pup otherwise when they are older they wont listen to you.
> 
> also can i have pics of the different breed/coloured akitas with the correct names.


 
Hi,

My male [12 month old] eats a 15kg sack every 4 weeks. They blow their coats twice a year. Trust me you have never seen moulting like it!! lol! Our 12 month old goes out for an hour a day now,this has only recently been increased. Our youngest [4month] goes out for 15 mins twice a day. You have too be firm with them but fair with them. Trust me an untrained male akita is not for the faint hearted,but saying that a well trained socialised one is a joy to own. I have personally found bitches too be alot calmer than males,the males being very head strong. there is a brilliant breeder in Keighley [near leeds] called kumatomo akitas. They have a web site, you should have a look, its very imformative and they have a litter at the moment. The parents of this litter are the most well bred social dogs you could meet. I know this as i have met them several times. hope this is of some help. Cheers Cath


----------

